# custom shower



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

here are pics of a custom shower i roughed-in last week


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

The blurriness of the second picture makes me feel drunk


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

muck its sunday afternoon maybe your are drunk(LOL)


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Clean, I see a valve really high, what does that turn on? maybe the picture is just throwing me off....it is above the mixing valve, maybe the shower head? yeah, I BET THATS IT, the silly shower head, the other diverter controls the 2 body sprays :thumbsup: correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Clean, I see a valve really high, what does that turn on? maybe the picture is just throwing me off....it is above the mixing valve, maybe the shower head? yeah, I BET THATS IT, the silly shower head, the other diverter controls the 2 body sprays :thumbsup: correct me if I am wrong please.


It's a Grohe thermostatic, so there would have to be a control valve for the shower head.

Funny story, two years ago I did a co-op renovation for an architect that was very hands on, and a pain in the ass. He insisted on supplying the fixtures, and had a Hansgrohe thermostatic and a shower valve speced for the guest bathroom, with no control valve. I called him and pointed out that he needed to provide me with a control valve and a location for it within two days or I would have to charge him and extra to return and install it. He called me back at the end of the day to inform me that a control valve was needed and to rough it according to the print, at this point I informed him that I would need that in writing signed by him delivered to the jobsite the next day before I would install it.

I got his OK delivered and installed the valve as provided, it cost the architect a little over $20,000 to have the granite demoed and re-installed after I added the control valve when the homeowners found out the guest shower ran continuously.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

here are pics of finished custom shower


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

hmm the rough in seems a lil different than the finish i don't think i see your thermostatic either...?? i'm a lil buzzed so maybe i'm trippin' other than that very clean job man!!! mad props


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks good super, not being critical but i thought that the bottom outlet was always plugged if not used with a diverter spout,could be wrong,just asking?


----------

